# Happy Birthday PuritanCovenanter, brian.hoostal



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 5, 2010)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 02-05-2010:

-PuritanCovenanter (born in 1963, Age: 47)
-brian.hoostal (born in 1971, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy birthday, brothers.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michael (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## baron (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2010)

Many happy returns of the Day!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy birthday, y'all!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am headed out to go eat steak with my 3 sons. Then I am going to go buy my Mother a Thank You card for being willing to place her life on the line in Child birth and for doing all the hard work of being my Mommy. She is a precious jewel whom I love so much. Birthdays should be about Mothers. The celebration should be about them in my opinion.


----------

